# Official Specktra Swatch Request Thread (request only)



## user3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Please post your swatch request in this thread.

Recently there have been a lot of duplicate requests appearing - please do not duplicate a request even if it is the same as somebody else's, it just makes the thread unnecessarily lengthy. 

Also, if you want to make a new request, it's better just start a new post,  please try to avoid editing an older post, or we might miss your requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To find out how the Swatch Request forum works check out the guidelines and swatch upload info:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43491


----------



## anuy (Oct 3, 2005)

*de menthe*

hi! does anyone have swatches of de menthe eyeshadow? thankss. how does it compare to steamy/shimmermoss and all the other blue/greens... teals... aquas... thanksss!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bisque vs Brule?*

Does anyone have both of these? I have Brule, and I'm wondering how Bisque compares color-wise and texture-wise. Thanks.


----------



## lara (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd like to see a swatch of Smile l/s (Deja Rose) against Bombshell l/s (perm), and Deja Rose l/g (Deja Rose) against Pink Poodle l/g (perm). TIA!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 29, 2006)

Since we have a nude lipstick swatch, how about a red lipstick swatch?

Dubonnet, Fresh Morrocan, Russian Red, Lady Bug, Culturebloom, MAC Red, VG I, Lady Danger, Powerhouse, etc. (obviously not all of them, these are just ideas).


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd love to see High Tea vs. Flutterby vs. Blankety.  TIA! :loveya:




**********
member PMed about high tea & flutterby
If possible she would still like a swatch of all three together
*


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 1, 2006)

*swatch request*

does anyone have swatches for

underage

oyster girl 

prrrr.


thanks!


----------



## anuy (Apr 4, 2006)

i would like swatches of:

pink-a-dot lip lacquer

polly vinyl lip lacquer

banshee eyeshadow

thanks!!


----------



## dokuya (Apr 5, 2006)

i'd like to see, on light skintones if possible (back of a hand will do), 

- silverbleu s/s vs. mauvism paint

- cranberry e/s vs. star violet e/s vs. blurburry s/s vs. flammable paint vs. crimsonaire s/s. 
(i know there's already some of this in the gallery but i'd really like a direct comparison of the 5, pretty please?) 

Thanks!


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2006)

Can anybody compare Mouthwatering to Fine China?


----------



## xiahe (Apr 15, 2006)

could someone _please_ do a swatch of hush EYESHADOW (not the CCB)?  ♥


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 15, 2006)

Electra vs. Silver Ring


----------



## Pascal (Apr 17, 2006)

*a little help please !!!*

okay I am lookinh foir swatches for the Salsabella Tortilla Tan colors. I don't know what to compare them to since they aren't for sale anymore:

Guacamole, Parrot, Casa Blanca, and parrot. 

If anyone has any advise or any hints as to what I could use instead of those four colors that are now unavailable I would really apprecciate it...


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 17, 2006)

Can anybody pretty please do a comparison of Diesel e/s (the old disc. MAC one) next to Silver pigment?


----------



## astronaut (Apr 19, 2006)

Can I request non MAC swatches? 

If so...

Urban Decay eyeshadow in Chains
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Smog
Too Faced eyeshadow in Label Whore
Too Faced eyeshadow in Dirtbag (Too faced has some interesting names eh?)


----------



## Fizzymartini (Apr 19, 2006)

Beauty Marked vs. Black Tied vs. Carbon, please?

If possible I'd love it if they were swatched on twice: once really heavily, then quite thinly. So I can compare the colour payoffs!

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xox


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 20, 2006)

MAC Blushes: Honour vs. Trace Gold?


----------



## juicy love (Apr 22, 2006)

swatch of knight divine please


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

scene vs. print


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

So, y'all should just change my name to Obnoxious Swatch Whore.

Vex vs. Almond Icing


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2006)

Enraptured l/s vs. Plant A Kiss l/s (both LE) possibly vs. Trance Plant lustreglass, but that's a bonus.

Thanks!


----------



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

*nada*

does anyone have a swatch of nada lipstick from salsabelle?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 28, 2006)

from the sundressing collection,

relaxing vs. twillery from the inventive eyes quad.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Could someone also compare  in living pink to expensive pink.  TIA!

********
*In Living Pink vs Expensive Pink in following thread:*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=46075


----------



## xycartx (Apr 29, 2006)

Peacocky glitterliner over Bluepeep fluidline  vs  Aqualine
thanks!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

springbean lustreglass


----------



## pigment_whore (May 1, 2006)

could someone please please do a swatch of the new beauty powders!!


----------



## ninabruja (May 2, 2006)

pink cabana  vs. dainty cake l/s


----------



## carrera (May 3, 2006)

Hi!
Would be extrememly grateful if someone would swatch:

Girl Meets Boy (F)   vs Sundressing's Summer Neutral (F), 
Naked Lunch (F)     vs     -"-           Relaxing (F) and last but not least
Expensive Pink (VP) vs     -"-           In Living Pink (VP)

Any other reference combos for the Sundressing e/s also welcome, naturally

Thanks a heap in advance!
************

*Expensive Pink vs In Living Pink in following thread:*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=46075


----------



## shygirl (May 3, 2006)

Sundressing Collection:

Bateau vs Embark & Rummy & Sensualize
Summer Neutral vs Tendermetal

****************
*for others' reference, Bateau, Embark, Rummy & Sensualize:*
http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...s&cutoffdate=5
http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...s&cutoffdate=5


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2006)

Anyone have a swatch of the new "Sundressing" lipstick from the new Sundressing Line?


----------



## tinkerbell (May 4, 2006)

*difference b/t Wishful e/s and the new Relaxing e/s..*

Anyone have both of these?? Can you tell me the difference?? Maybe a swatch of both...Thanks...
  (Not sure if this is the right area to post this, I apologize if it needs to be moved....)


----------



## frances92307 (May 4, 2006)

Hi can anyone swatch brill vs Julep from Summerwear quad?  TIA


----------



## clocked (May 4, 2006)

could someone swatch Apres Sol lipstick? i'm worried it might be too bronze o_0


----------



## BlahWah (May 5, 2006)

I 2nd Carrera's req for Expensive Pink vs. In Living Pink!!

I'd also like to see the Sundressing pigments layered over each other, i.e. Gold Dusk over Softwash Grey, then SG over GD.  I'm wondering if they'll be any close to Idol Eyes...*crossing fingers, toes, legs, arms*

************
*Carrera & Classic Beauty's request done, check their posts for link to swatches*


----------



## bebs (May 5, 2006)

blue storm vs. naval blue.

(no longer needed)


----------



## Auryane (May 8, 2006)

Aqualine and Parrot

(Also Aqualine and peacocky glitterliner)


----------



## feni (May 8, 2006)

Swish vs da bling vs angelcake vs other pink e/s and pigments.  thank you


----------



## user3 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RootBeeriiz* 
_Ok, Just so you ladies know, I only was introduced to MAC back in December and I'm new to all of this, including this forum...so I may be asking some questions that seem quite silly to some of you...but what is a swatch and where do you get them?? Thanks for your tolerance and patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hugs, Heather

www.myspace.com/rootbeeriiz​_

 


Welcome to Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A swatch is a product swiped on the hand, arm, other body parts, and somtimes paper.
You can find the swatches in the swatch Gallery located at the top of the forum on the same line as User CP.
If you check the Gudelines for this forum it will explain more.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=43491


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

As many non-matte powder blushes as you all can manage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 preferably cool & warm pinks/corals, I can live without the ones that have lots of brown.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 15, 2006)

Hello,

Can I please have the the swatches from the Bronzers: Refined Golden Bronze vs. Refined Deeper Bronze?

Thanks


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

Can anyone do a swatch comparing Amber Lights and Bronze together please


----------



## ralenth (May 17, 2006)

I would appreciate it if someone would swatch the lipglass and lipstick from Y & Kei for me.


----------



## xiahe (May 24, 2006)

gleam over penny s/s VS. say yeah! VS. melon pigment, please!

(^_^)♪


----------



## ColourMyDreams (May 26, 2006)

Hi Does anyone have swatches of the Mac Blushcremes?

If possible the following would be most appreciated: Pleasureful, Ladyblush, and Posey.

Thanks!


----------



## addicted_2color (May 26, 2006)

can someone do a swatch of bitter vs overgrown?  or point me to a picture of one?


----------



## sugarcanejane (May 28, 2006)

waternymph vs. parrot.


----------



## Shavwi (May 29, 2006)

can someone please swatch Maidenchant and Lune Blushcreme and Stroke of Lust and Lure lipsticks from the Lure Collection? Thanks so much


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 29, 2006)

mancatcher vs. stars and rockets and lavendar sky please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and

the new lure fluidlines vs. blue peep and permanent purple fluidlines


----------



## lemurian (May 31, 2006)

Aquavert vs. Metamorph?


----------



## cassandraxx (May 31, 2006)

*lure*

i 2nd the lure blushcremes!


----------



## peaudane (May 31, 2006)

Aquavert.

I'd love to see aquavert compared to Lustreleaf, metamorph and juxt, since it has been compared to all three.

Thanks!


----------



## RavenHairChick (May 31, 2006)

From lure:
I'm wondering whether it would be at all possible to swatch tease'n'teal from the holiday trend pallette against waternymph?

Thanks in advance. =)


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2006)

Waternymph vs. Steamy please!


----------



## Brianne (May 31, 2006)

Lure swatches:

Sea Myth compared to Pink Opal pigment
Mancatcher compared to Lavender Sky e/s
Waternymph compared to Tease & Teal e/s
The coral TLC stick compared to Aquamelon TLC in the pot
Aquavert compared to Metamporph and Juxt

Thanks in advance


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 1, 2006)

From Lure:  Goddess l/s and Pretty Please l/s...thanks...


----------



## divaster (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd love to see swatches of any of the Lure collection lipsticks!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mancatcher vs. Lovely Lily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new TLC sticks, specifically After-Tan and Sun Under.


----------



## carol (Jun 2, 2006)

I've seen them in the tube, but just out of curiosity, could someone swatch Phosphorelle l/g and Elle l/g?


----------



## Sweet16x2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Could someone PLEASE show a comparison of Dazzle Ray compared to Goldenaire and Deckchair?  Thank you!


----------



## Morgana (Jun 2, 2006)

I would love to see swatches of night light pigment against sumptuous olive and greensmoke please!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 3, 2006)

golden olive v.s night life v.s  golders green


----------



## kristabella (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_can someone please swatch Maidenchant and *Lune Blushcreme* and Stroke of Lust and Lure lipsticks from the Lure Collection? Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbell* 
_From Lure:  *Goddess l/s* and Pretty Please l/s...thanks..._

 
i'd also like to see these please!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *divaster* 
_I'd love to see swatches of any of the Lure collection lipsticks!_

 
please please!!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 6, 2006)

Goddess Lipstick PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtinemelanie (Jun 7, 2006)

Can someone post a swatch of Aquavert vs. Guac and vs. surreal?


----------



## Vedra (Jun 10, 2006)

Would someone please be so kind to post a swatch-comparison of Iris Print vs. Fountainbleu, and only if possible plus Parfait Amour and Tilt? Thank you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morgana* 
_I would love to see swatches of night light pigment against sumptuous olive and greensmoke please!_

 
I would love to see this as well! TIA


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 10, 2006)

Can anyone do swatches of Honeylove, Sandy B, Kinda Sexy and Please Me lipsticks? Thanks.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 15, 2006)

Can anyone swatch Rose Pigment vs. Pink Mauved 
I have never seen rose pigment and i have pink mauved so i'm unsure if i want another pinky pigment...
Thanks


----------



## ethereal (Jun 15, 2006)

um, hi everyone. does anyone have a swatch for Tempting vs Casino


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_Can anyone swatch Rose Pigment vs. Pink Mauved 
I have never seen rose pigment and i have pink mauved so i'm unsure if i want another pinky pigment...
Thanks_

 
totally different.  pinked mauve is a lot cooler and mid tones and rose has gold in it and is warmer in general.
 hth,
love,
jen..off to swtach some greens.


----------



## carol (Jun 21, 2006)

Strawberry Blonde l/s versus Fresco l/s, please!


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jun 22, 2006)

Could someone please post swatches of Turquatic Eyeshadow and Crystal Rose Lipglass? Thanks!!


----------



## eco (Jun 28, 2006)

Angry Inch- lipglass! the lipglass that came out for "Hedwig and the 
Angry Inch".  it's le from a long time ago but if any collectors out there have this, i would love to see it!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Sweet Tea Quad*

I'd like to request a swatch of Buttersilk, Green Tea, & Red Coco from the Sweet Tea Quad. Thanks.


----------



## dylansmommie (Jun 29, 2006)

DOes anyone have a swatch of the buttery eye kohl? Or tell me from which collection this came?


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jun 29, 2006)

Can anyone swatch Deep Blue Green Pigment next to Azreal Blue pigment?


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 3, 2006)

This may sound odd, but if anyone could swatch any of the following:
(1) Ornamental lustreglass
(2) Oh Baby lipglass
(3) Oh Baby on top of Ornamental...
(4) Compared to Bronze Sugar
(5) Sinnamon lustreglass 

You'd be my new BFF!


----------



## Azzura (Jul 3, 2006)

*Swatch request for Sea Me vs. Waternymph vs. Teal Pigment*

Hi, 

Could someone do a swatch for Waternymph vs. Sea Me Shadestick vs. Teal pigment (and Blue (Rebel Rock) pigment - not a must as this is LE and not everyone has access to it)

Thanks


----------



## GODDESS (Jul 7, 2006)

*Deep Purple pig, Deep Blue green pig, Steel Blue pig*

Deep Purple pig, Deep Blue green pig, Steel Blue pig


I would please like these pigs layered, not in a wash swatch please. and if all possible on someone with brown eyes??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 7, 2006)

Da Bling vs. Pink Source vs. In Living Pink


----------



## ShirleyK (Jul 9, 2006)

Could somebody do a FOUNDATION: Studio Stick SPF 15 and Studio Fix Liquid swatch on the face?
Thank you.


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Jul 9, 2006)

I, and I think several other people who haven't been able to see the collections, would LOVE to see sweetie cake lipglass swatched next to crystal rose (preferably both packed on, on pale skin, in good lighting if at all possible!) Thanks so much!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd like to see a swatch of the HIP pigments...perhaps against MAC pigments.


----------



## Ambi (Jul 15, 2006)

Could someone compare Jest and Motif?
Satin Taupe and Sable would be great too.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 15, 2006)

*Can any body swatch Surfbunny lipglass? I was wondering what it looked like in person*

Sorry did not mean to post this here,it was in error.Trying to figure out how to delete my post and post in the correct spot..


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello,I just posted in the wrong spot and cannot figure out how to delete it just yet. 
Can any one swatch discontinued SURFBUNNY LIPGLASS? 
Also what collection was this from?
Thankyou very much, =o)


----------



## rgis222 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Bright coral pigment vs bright fuchsia*

does anyone have a swatch of the 2 side by side? If not, can someone explain the difference? I have a pigment without a label on it. It's almost a full jar. iItell if it's the bright coral or bright fuchsia?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 15, 2006)

bright fuchsia, IIRC is REALLY bright and almost looks red in the bottle, whereas the coral looks more orangy.
Post pic?


----------



## rgis222 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks shimmer. I took pictures of it, but it just doesn't really capture the color correctly, plus I don't know how to post a pic. What I have looks like a red-ish hot pink with a bit of gold shimmer to it.


----------



## princess (Jul 18, 2006)

Can someone please post Petticoat and Porcelain Pink MSF side by side please?


----------



## shygirl (Jul 19, 2006)

*A Muse: Heat vs Coppering*

Can someone please swatch heat from the Heat Element msf duo with coppering?


----------



## Ralphdog (Jul 19, 2006)

*MAC Graphic Brown vs BB Bronze Shimmer*

I don't have either of these (yet) and I haven't seen them either, but they sound quite similar so I don't want to get both.  Has anyone seen both of these that can compare them for me?
Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2006)

moved to swatch requests


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 19, 2006)

I'd say Graphic Brown is very similar to BB Chocolate Shimmer. Bronze is quite a bit lighter.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 19, 2006)

can someone post a swatch of shimpagne next to porcelain pink on pale skin?

thanks....i'm really torn between which to get.

*nevermind, i looked in the swatch gallery after i posted this*


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 21, 2006)

Three req's - Can someone swatch:

1. Sunbasque blush, Peachtwist blush and Shooting Star msf together?  

2. Lithograph f/l, Non-Conformistf/l, Softwash Grey pigment and Screen Vinyl e/s together?

3. Sushi Flower e/s and Interview e/s together?

Thanks a TON!


----------



## poppy z (Jul 21, 2006)

*delineate f/l vs flammable paint*

Hi,

I'm very interesting by the delineate f/l.
I love red colors but I already have flammable paint that I use as a liner sometimes. I don't know if the colors are similars or not...
I don't see delineate f/l yet so if someone could make a swatch comparaison with flammable paint it will be very helpfull for me.

Thx you


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 23, 2006)

azreal blue vs. cornflower pigment? TIA


----------



## GLOSSER (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

Can someone do a swatch of the following lipsticks;
1/ capricious, sophisto, syrup, craving and captive
2/ high tea, hug me and blankety

Separate swatches would be fine if you don't have them all.

Thanks.


----------



## withhelled (Jul 25, 2006)

*stuff.*

hi, just registered to the site, but i've been coming here to look at swatches for a while now.

i was just wondering if anyone could show me what the crystallized lime, orange, pink, and yellow glitter/pigments look like.  thanks a lot in advance.  any other glitters(not pigments) that anyone may have a swatch of would be great as well.  with or without mixing medium, and if mixing medium is used, water or alcohol based.

-lp


----------



## sonodara (Jul 28, 2006)

*Gallery Gal; Lucky Green; Scarab*

Could someone please post swatches of Gallery Gal (from Amuse collection, Mineralize eye shadow duos), Lucky Green and Scarab (from Catherine Icon, Thunder Eyes Quad)? TIA!


----------



## ben (Jul 30, 2006)

Sunnyside up! please

(le shadow from the holiday 2004 jewel pallet)


----------



## hnich (Aug 1, 2006)

*Coral Shades*

Looking for the perfect coral shade for me, and would love to see a picture of Exhibitionist on someone...

any other coral shade pictures that someone would like to contribute would be great too!
Thanks


----------



## incorporeal_x (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd like to see the Hooked bronzers. Next to each other if possible.
Thanks


----------



## llucidity (Aug 3, 2006)

Now how about some Technakohl swatches?


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 4, 2006)

can I see a swatch of Stars N Rockets half overlaid with Knight Divine please.

And maybe a swatch of Kitchmas piggy?  Thanks.


----------



## magenta (Aug 4, 2006)

can i see a swatch of Girlishious (sp?) the pink from the Liza PM quad?


----------



## Padmita (Aug 5, 2006)

Can anyone do swatches of Pretty Plush and Ample Pink plushglasses on lips please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## rawrful (Aug 5, 2006)

Would anyone be able to swatch a comparison of A Bluer Blue and Pompous Blue next to each other? It seems to me like they'd be practically identical. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Incus (Aug 5, 2006)

Can anyone swatch or post a pic of the following technakohl liner, please?!
1: Earthline
2: Uniform
3: Brownborder

Cheers


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 7, 2006)

15 Minutes l/s *VS.* Blankety l/s, please. 

Thank you!


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 7, 2006)

I am looking for a new deep blueish eyeshadow and was hoping someone could swatch the following for me, please...

Deep Truth
Blu-Noir
Flashtrack

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## xxObsessed (Aug 8, 2006)

Need swatch of digit. Would be very appreciated.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 8, 2006)

Porcelain Pink MSF and Shell Pearl Beauty Powder


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 9, 2006)

Please swatch oversexed plushglass...pretty please!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 9, 2006)

old gold and green brown...por favor


----------



## Katura (Aug 11, 2006)

Oversexed plushglass!!!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2006)

i'm dying to see some untamed swatches here...please!!!


----------



## Brelki (Aug 18, 2006)

I would love to see a swatch of ostentatious fluidline if anyone has it.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Aug 20, 2006)

*MAC vs. Sweetscents blues/greens etc.*

Does anyone have pigments from MAC that are comparable to Sweetscents or another mineral pigment place? I'm particularly looking for similar ones to the MAC blues/greens... golden olive, teal, possibly the Pro mattes... surprise me! TIA!


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 20, 2006)

If possible... White pro pigment (the old one, I think?) and the white mineral e/s... I think it's Persona? Thanks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 23, 2006)

*Realest Blue*

Can someone post a swatch of this pigment?


----------



## poppy z (Aug 23, 2006)

Courage seems very close to Amberlights.
Could someone compare the two, please?  Thx


----------



## captain planet (Aug 23, 2006)

Can someone swatch earthline technakohl please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thnx


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 24, 2006)

*Red Lipglass swatches*

I'd love to see Russian Red and Pure Vanity lipglasses please!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 24, 2006)

How does Pure Vanity compare to Russian Red l/g? How does Rockocco compare to Russian Red l/s?


----------



## incorporeal_x (Aug 26, 2006)

Can someone swatch the Star iridescent powder?


----------



## [danger] (Aug 29, 2006)

can anyone please post swatches of stray rose and taupe blushes? thanks!


----------



## lola336 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi...i was wondering if anyone can swatch tickles i think it is from Take Wing Quad & taupeless e/s? thanks!


----------



## lara (Sep 3, 2006)

Honesty v. Woodwinked, please!


----------



## mifster (Sep 4, 2006)

how does ostentatious compare to graphic brown fluidline? TIA


----------



## geeko (Sep 5, 2006)

sorry but can u swatch for me accent red and fuschia? i thought they looked quite similar..thanks.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone have a swatch of truth & light lipglass?


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 6, 2006)

Mythology vs. coppering pretty please


----------



## lara (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamqueen* 
_Mythology vs. coppering pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-178
Mythology, Coppering and Cranberry.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 7, 2006)

pearl and luna cream colour bases plzzzzz


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi! I was wondering if someone could compare the newer pigments from the collection that Sunpepper came from and compare it to their closest pre-existing shades?

For example, Golder's Green versus Golden Olive or Sunpepper reminds me a little of Goldenaire and a little of Blue Brown, I'd like to see how it stacks up to either.


----------



## incorporeal_x (Sep 7, 2006)

Zandra lipstick?
thanks


----------



## princess (Sep 8, 2006)

VV 6 lipstick and lipglass swatched on hand please!


----------



## princess (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone have swatches for the Glaze petit gloss, Millefeuille petit gloss and Plum Parfait petit gloss from the Sweetie Cake collection. I can't find it anywhere! TIA!


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 13, 2006)

Full For You plushglass vs. Flashmode lustreglass, please!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 14, 2006)

Zandra v. Creme De La Femme v. Lovelorn lipsticks please.


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 14, 2006)

Coral Co-Ordinate l/s please


----------



## acid2burn (Sep 15, 2006)

la la libertine lipglass pls!


----------



## User20 (Sep 15, 2006)

Braonze vs Amberlight please


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 17, 2006)

Any of the new Lip Varnish or Liquidlasts if anyone has any!!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 19, 2006)

pro eyeshadows please


----------



## LaurieAnne1983 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Purple eye shadow swatches please!*

I would loooove swatches of any or all of these, comparison or not - just any of these on anyones skin, eyes, on paper, anything, except just in the pot. Though I'll take any pics I can get! Shu Uemura ME purple 780, Smashbox Pin-Up duo, and Make Up For Ever Star Powders in 954, and 925. Thanks!!!


----------



## queenc78 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Madame B colors-- Meadowland especially*

Can someone post swatched of colors from the Madame B collection last year?

I particularly would like to see Meadowland, and any other colors you might have.  TIA


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 25, 2006)

Will someone swatch me these?: Rebel Rock Blue pigment vs. Freshwater vs. Belle Azure and, if you have it, the Original Blue pigment. Mainly want the first three, though, on the same swatch, NOT individual swatches. Oh, and a random one, if someone would swatch Polished Ivory PRO pigment, too?? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## ette (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth & Light vs. Poetic Liscence?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiii! I need swatches of the following colors:
Intoxicate e/s
Hipnotique e/s
Deckchair pigment
All Girl pigment

preferably on darker skintones, but any swatch will do.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

i dunno if this has been requested yet...but can someone please swatch NARS Orgasm lipgloss and/or blush on a paler skintone? i'm really interested in both, but the nearest Sephora is 30 miles away so i'm gonna have to buy it online, but i don't want to spend that much money if i don't like it


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Oct 2, 2006)

*Warning/Autobody Red lip varnish on the lips?*

Hi, I'm new but would love to see these being worn! I think I want one!


----------



## JediFarfy (Oct 4, 2006)

If anyone is willing to help me out...

They seem so similar in pictures so I'd looooove swatches of:
Deckchair
Apricot Pink
Goldenaire
Melon

Since the first three are d/c but available on ebay, I'd love to see the differences in colors before I commit. Thanks a ton if anyone can help!


----------



## antirazor (Oct 9, 2006)

*I sho wish...*

...people would do some more lip varnish reviews/swatches! I bought polish me pink and warning! and I would love to hear about/see some of the other shades.

since their LE I would hate to see one on a fotd 3 months down the line and wish I had known what it looked like on before they were sold out. :3

I think I'm going to Macy's again this afternoon to try some on... but swatches are just so convenient!


----------



## charismaticlime (Oct 9, 2006)

swatches of all brown pigments and e/s


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 14, 2006)

sunpepper vs blue brown


----------



## Meliss1026 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can someone please swatch Grape pigment next to the new purple pigment from Nocturnelle? I went to the NYC pro store yesterday and they had all the piggies minus the purple one, and I'm not sure if it is a close match to Grape.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_Will someone swatch me these?: Rebel Rock Blue pigment vs. Freshwater vs. Belle Azure and, if you have it, the Original Blue pigment. Mainly want the first three, though, on the same swatch, NOT individual swatches. Oh, and a random one, if someone would swatch Polished Ivory PRO pigment, too?? Thanks so much in advance!!_

 
PBI but freshwater IS Belle Azure.  HTH


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowmeowmeow* 

 
_Hi, I'm new but would love to see these being worn! I think I want one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have apic of me wearing warning in my gallery. whenever i wear autobody red i will take a pic. btw autobody red is what is being worn on the promo pic for varnises.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*bee's dust*

i would like a swatch so i can compare it to the jar i just rec'd. thanks.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 20, 2006)

Can anyone do a side by side swatch of Nocturnelle e/s next to Intoxicate e/s?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peaudane (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd love to see comparison swatches of the similar shades in this year's Warm Palette and last year's Warm Palette.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## aligirl (Oct 23, 2006)

*Holiday 2005 Warm palette Vs.Holiday 2006 Warm palette*

Can anyone do comparison swatches of these 2??TIA


----------



## iheartjuppy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Kitchmas(es)*

Can someone swatch the Original Kitchmas, the Re-Released Kitchmas, and the newest (3rd release) Kitchmas?

Also the new Kitchmas next to All Girl?


----------



## kimmy (Oct 27, 2006)

i'd really like to see a comparison of the following lipsticks:

MAC Myth l/s
MAC Peachstock l/s
MAC Fleshpot l/s
MAC Blankety l/s

TIA!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Oct 30, 2006)

*Limo vs. Cranberry*

Could someone please post a swatch comparing these two? (Limo and cranberry). I'm seriously considering the warm eyes palette, but I already have Cranberry... The descriptions are somewhat similar too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!


----------



## Kim. (Oct 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a swatch of Kitschmas pigment? I know it's not LE but it's in the collection and at counters they don't sell pigments (just LE ones in sets) and I can't decided if I like it from looking at the site.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Does anyone have a swatch of Kitschmas pigment? I know it's not LE but it's in the collection and at counters they don't sell pigments (just LE ones in sets) and I can't decided if I like it from looking at the site._

 

I don't have Kitschmas (I have a fake one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but check out the Legacy Collection for tons of swatches, of most MAC items up until March 2006 (too many collections to keep up with!).  There are 3 pictures of Kitschmas, one of the product in the jar, and 2 swatched.  I'd post them up, but don't think they allow us posting their pics.

HTH!


----------



## princess (Oct 31, 2006)

Aw, no one bought the 3 pink lips set from Formal Black? Please swatch them if you have it!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 31, 2006)

I think mine got deleted?  I'll repost (sorry if it's actually a duplicate).

Purple Shower v. Endless Love
Charm Factor v. Embraceable (I know one's pinky and another peachy, but I need to see them!  Swatches, not products)


----------



## Scintilla (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone have Faux lipstick? Swatches would be greatly appreciated


----------



## awhookie7 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Adventurous vs Lovechild lipglasses*

Can someone please post a swatch of Adventurous and Lovechild lipglasses side by side? I already own Lovechild and need to see if there is a need for me to buy Adventurous. Thanks so much.


----------



## madkitty (Nov 9, 2006)

Id love to see swatches of the new cool and warm lipglass dress sets!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i dunno if this has been requested yet...but can someone please swatch NARS Orgasm lipgloss and/or blush on a paler skintone? i'm really interested in both, but the nearest Sephora is 30 miles away so i'm gonna have to buy it online, but i don't want to spend that much money if i don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Done.  I have PM'd you the pics


----------



## labwom (Nov 13, 2006)

Could someone please do a swatch of Au Contraire and Parfait Amour E/s? I'm having a tough time deciding which one to get. Also if you use a base, let me know what it is!!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 14, 2006)

can someone PM me the swatches of 
AQUADISIAC, AZREAL BLUE, SHIMMERMOSS, SILVER RING & SURREAL ? TIA


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Can someone do me a swatch of aloof lipstick??  TIA!!*


----------



## jessiekins1 (Nov 17, 2006)

*bee's dust irredescent loose powder*

can ANYONE do a swatch of it for me please? it came out in 2002 with two other ilp's for dolled up. tia!


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 19, 2006)

Can I please get a swatch of the following lipsticks?

Bronze Shimmer
Half n Half
Siss
Freckletone
Underplay


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 20, 2006)

can i have a swatch of ZONK bleu compared to tilt ? if not, zonk bleu alone is fine . TIA!


----------



## frances92307 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi could someone swatch copperclast pigment and chocolate brown?
TIA


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Nov 21, 2006)

*Eyeshadow colours*

hiya, could someone please post a large range of mac eyeshadow colours for me or maybe pics and names of the eye palettes so i can get a good idea?

Or can someone give me the name od a good website wher i can see close up pics of e/s colours?

I am wanting to get more pan , but don't want to double up on colouretc..

thanks so much

Jacquie


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluekrushbabe* 

 
_Or can someone give me the name od a good website wher i can see close up pics of e/s colours?_

 
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 22, 2006)

i dont have a digital camera, but its a light yellow color


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anyone have Crimsonette and Cranberry?  They look soooo similar!


----------



## Char1986 (Nov 27, 2006)

Could someone do Red No. 5 versus New York Apple?  TIA!


----------



## MACaholic711 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone has any of the NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow sticks, and if so, can you swatch the ones you have for me? I am trying to compare them to MAC shadesticks and dont have them all. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## User20 (Nov 30, 2006)

Any of the following, compared or not. I'm jsut looking for a clear image since I'm having difficult find one which shows the true color.

Pinch O Peach Blush
Peaches Blush
Melon Pigment


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a swatch of Good As Gold Lipglass on lips? I can't find this anywhere...no fotd's, no makeup board, legacycollection...nada :'(


----------



## Ambi (Dec 5, 2006)

Could someone compare Patina to any of these eyeshadows [just one will do but if you have more that'd be awesome]; Twillery, Sable, Satin Taupe, Twinks


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd really love it if someone/s was able to show me what studio mist foundation looks like on Nw20 Skin... Be it light or light medium. Thanx so much.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 12, 2006)

*plum/magenta lips*

if anyone has these four colours please swatch
new york apple vs girl about town vs plumful vs euroflash


----------



## llucidity (Dec 13, 2006)

Lightscapade MSF on the skin pls!


----------



## lara (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *llucidity* 

 
_Lightscapade MSF on the skin pls!_

 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57750

Check the colour story swatch threads, you'll often find specific items watched there already.


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

I would a swatch of moth Brown, as I have lost mine and I was going to try and get it made up by Color Lab TIA


----------



## lemurian (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd love to see Jete swatched alongside Goldenaire and Apricot Pink


----------



## pugmommy7 (Dec 27, 2006)

*swatch of rite of spring on skin please?*

i see someone has a pic of the pot...but I would LOVE to see it swatched.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello can anyone post an actual lip swatch wearing CLASSICAL lipstick
from Danse? =o)


----------



## carol (Jan 2, 2007)

Strawberry Blonde l/s versus Curtsy l/s, please?


----------



## Katial8r (Jan 2, 2007)

*Rite of Spring (Danse), Pink Opal and Sea Myth (Lure)*

I've seen a post of swatches of Rite of Spring and Pink Opal 
together but, would also love to see Sea Myth along side these too!

Would someone be so kind as to swatch
Rite of Spring (Danse), Pink Opal and Sea Myth (Lure)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 6, 2007)

Scene 1 e/s from Danse collection compared with Da Bling, Pink Venus, Living Pink (from Rebelrock), and any other similar pinks if possible.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 9, 2007)

would someone be kind enough to compare the following for me:
phloof, dazzlelight, shroom and nylon e/s


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Scene 1 e/s from Danse collection compared with Da Bling, Pink Venus, Living Pink (from Rebelrock), and any other similar pinks if possible._

 
i'd like that too, pls!

+ Ramblin' Rose l/s compared to Curtsy l/s from Danse.. TIA! =D


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2007)

Can someone do a side-by-side swatch of CLUB and BLUE BROWN PIGMENT please?


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Can someone do a side-by-side swatch of CLUB and BLUE BROWN PIGMENT please?_

 
There's one on the 2nd page of Danse swatches by Schoko-Addict.


----------



## AnimatoMichi (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I'm new to the site & was wondering if anyone has swatches for MAC e/s's: *Contrast, Plumage, Smut & Beauty Marked*. I'm trying to decide which to buy out of the 4.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: bee's dust irredescent loose powder*

I have all of the ILPs from Dolled Up.  I will do a side by side for you shortly.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 17, 2007)

*MAC Stereo Rose MSF vs. Laura Geller Blush N Bright in Pink Grapefruit*

Could someone possibly swatch these for me?


----------



## becca (Jan 17, 2007)

hi,

i'd love to see some pictures from Mac e/s issue. i bought one at ebay at it looks totally different to the pics i've seen.

thanks,
becca


----------



## iamxaviera (Jan 17, 2007)

swatches of Melody, teal pig, turqouise pig, guacamole and parrot please,,,


----------



## Aerynna (Jan 18, 2007)

Picture of Russe lipstick (from Danse) in the tube, swatched, and worn on lips.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone could make a comparison swatch of Icon Beauty Powder Peaceful w/ the discontinued Peaceful blush?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2007)

i wonder if anyone would swatch Mother Pearl c/l against Oak l/l...maybe both on the hand and on the lips? that would be amazing!


----------



## miztgral (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone can compare Goddess blush from Raquel Welch with any other MAC blush close to it? (Or is Goddess a unique shade?  )


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2007)

Can someone swatch MAC Pink Grapefruit and MAC Raquel lipglasses for me please?


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 21, 2007)

Could someone please swatch both of the Beauty Powders from the Raquel Welch collection?


----------



## Nadine (Jan 21, 2007)

Can someone swatch Era, Patina and Subtle for me.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tiger Tiger vs. Jubilee vs. Freckletone vs. Siss


----------



## nonono (Jan 22, 2007)

Can someone swatch true red blush from the pro mac collection


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 24, 2007)

Adding to seeing Russe on the lips, I'd like to see it swatched beside Bare Fetish, and a swatch of Bare Fetish on the lips as well if possible!

I'd also like to see Raquel on lips compared to Pink Grapefruit/Tartlette/ anything else similar on lips, preferably with a full face shot, hopefully on someone NC25-35 (can I get anymore particular? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *becca* 

 
_hi,

i'd love to see some pictures from Mac e/s issue. i bought one at ebay at it looks totally different to the pics i've seen.

thanks,
becca_

 
I don't know if you've seen this pic yet, but check out this thread.  If you need more pictures than this I can try to take a few, with a few other shadows if you'd like (and if I have!).


----------



## KAIA (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!!!
 I Would Love To See Swatches For : Lime Eye Shadow! If It's Next To Juxt Or Swimming.. Would Be Great Thank You!!!


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could someone please swatch these 3 lipglasses together?

1. Viva Glam VI
2. Corps-De-Ballet
3. Adventuresome


Thanks!


----------



## poppy z (Jan 27, 2007)

I was wondering if statuesque e/s (from amazon quad/icon IV) was similar to coral pro e/s.
Could someone do a swatch for me...please?
Thx a lot


----------



## madkitty (Jan 30, 2007)

could I have swatches of the glimmershimmers purleasey - I cant seem to find any anywhere and need to start collecting lol


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Show me your piggies...please!!*

can some one please show me swatches on their skin, of the pigments that they have, no specific color  i like everything, I have been thinking of getting a pig., but I want to know how they look on skin!...TIA!


----------



## deathcabber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Blushcremes...r/o*

Looking for swatches of Brit Wit, Lune, Lilicent, Ladyblush, Cheery, Posey, and Pleasureful!


----------



## KayoS (Feb 4, 2007)

*Lipstick requests*

Hi ladies & gents!

Lurker for a long time... ><

I'm up for 3 freebies for lipsticks, and i'm having a REALLY hard time deciding... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can i see some swatches (Both on hand/lip) 
I am NW100/200 (depends on the day. hah!)

Here's the colours i'd like to see for lipstick, please (There are a lot.. I'm sorry! Hah):

Chili
Fresh moroccan
Blankety 
Cyber
Rebel
Underworld
Overdone
Rocker
Ruby Woo


I think that's it...

Also, 
Can anyone swatch the 
Prize Shine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pulsesetter
Metalberry 

From The chrome & Creme collection?

Thank you everyone!!

I can't wait to post some FOTDS!!


----------



## Cruella (Feb 6, 2007)

Could someone swatch Orange Tangent, Sunplosion & Juiced together? I've seen separate swatches but I'd love to be able to compare them. Thank you


----------



## Char1986 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd love to see a swatch of the new Ambient lipgelee from the Lightful Colour collection


----------



## mac4ever (Feb 9, 2007)

*MAC Hug me lipstick*

Can please anyone post a swatch of hug me lipstick alone?I mean with nothing else on top or as a base.


----------



## Katja (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_Could someone swatch Orange Tangent, Sunplosion & Juiced together? I've seen separate swatches but I'd love to be able to compare them. Thank you_

 
*DITTO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, could someone swatch Lime e/s and Bitter e/s?? TIA. *


----------



## cherrycola (Feb 9, 2007)

Can someone please swatch the Raquel Welch beauty powders next to BeneFit Georgia and/or Tahitian Sand (from the Catherine Deneuve Icon collection)? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Nolee (Feb 11, 2007)

can anyone please show me a swatch of the powder blush *(Buff)* on their skin ? thanks in advance


----------



## mac4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Mac hug me lipstick please.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can someone please compare:
 juxt and springtime skipper eyeshadows
 and 
nylon and magic dust eyeshadows,
with swatches on the skin. TIA


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 13, 2007)

Plum Foolery vs. Fab blush
Shell Pearl vs Pearl b/p

Thanks!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to see Whislte e/s vs. Pink opal pigment~!


----------



## neeshie (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Plum Foolery vs. Fab blush


Thanks!_

 
I'd like to see this too, maybe also with flirt and tease

Also springtime skipper vs golders green pigment

Thanks


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to see Sweetness actually on someone's lips.


----------



## SandMantas (Feb 13, 2007)

I would really love to see Happening Gal on someone!


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 14, 2007)

i hat to bug ppl, but i'd really love to see a pic of this, can someone compare the size of the barbie beauty powder compact, and a regular blot/fix+/select sheer/ or whatever powder compact? 
what i want to see is if there's a way i can put the plastic insert (with the pan) of any of those in the barbie compact, BC i can't stand beauty powders but i adored the freakin compact 
thank you!!!


----------



## rabideloise (Feb 14, 2007)

Could someone please swatch Fast Play on the lips?


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 15, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Blue Brown and Teal..
PLEASE! thanks


----------



## KAIA (Feb 16, 2007)

*Barbie Loves Mac Swatch*

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE!!!!!! SWATCH ....

*REAL DOLL L/S with MALIBU BARBIE L/G on top AND CRANAPPLE lipliner ??? on actual lips??? thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 17, 2007)

I would love to see a swatch comparing Moth Brown to other MAC pigments & shadows (particularly Coco and Satin Taupe).  Thanks!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 17, 2007)

i would like to see a swatch of fab blush and plum foolery side by side.. thanks


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 17, 2007)

^ I forgot to do Fab and Plum Foolery... I might be able to do that tomorrow.

Does someone have Rio Babe l/s and Embraceable l/s?  Swatched side by side, maybe also on lips? Thanks!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Feb 17, 2007)

Would someone please swatch Razzledazzler l/s from the Raquel Icon collection?

I only found one swatch and it is kinda hard to see.  Please?  Thanks!


----------



## oddinary (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't be Shy blush vs. Well Dressed blush


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 21, 2007)

Could someone post a compare of:

1) Danse Quad "Leap" with Mancatcher
2) Danse Quad "Footwork" with NARS Habanera green side?

Thanks!!!!!  If you do, could you PM me as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 22, 2007)

*Deep Purple vs. Rich Purple?*

Does anyone have these & comparison pictures?  

Thanks!


----------



## jenNpaci (Feb 22, 2007)

*Desirous Blush*

does any one have a swatch of Desirous blush or Peppier e/s, zeal e/s, pink source e/s or B-rich e/s?

Thanks much

Jen


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

*Canary Yellow vs Chrome Yellow*

I have Chrome Yellow and would love to compare the two! Thanks!


----------



## toxik (Feb 23, 2007)

*MAC Barbie MagicDust e/s VS. MAC GoldDusk pigment?*

how similar are they?


----------



## labwom (Feb 23, 2007)

*Yellows*

Could anyone possibly swatch Chrome Yellow e/s and Canary Yellow e/s side  by side?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would love some swatch comparisons for these 3 lipsticks...
* Rebelrose (from Rebelrock)
* Rocking Chick (from Barbie)
* Girl About Town (permanant)

Thanx sooooo much!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 24, 2007)

If anyone actually has these items...

1. Aquadisiac e/s & Melody e/s
2. Mlle l/s & Classical l/s

Thanks!

P.S. Before Tues. if possible b/c I want to confirm a swap before I go on vacation.  Thanks!


----------



## Brianne (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone swatch Softwash Grey (from Sundressing) with Softwashed (from Lightful Color)?


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd just like a picture of someone wearing mac toasty np please


----------



## Coqui (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay, this is my first request, maybe you can help me - I need a swatch of vanilla & naked Pigement - anyone have this two? Would be very happy if someone could help me out! :notworthy:

Besos,
Coqui


----------



## ancilla (Mar 1, 2007)

*Stroke of Lust vs. House of Style (couture)*

Can someone please do a side by side of these lipsticks:


Stroke of Lust (Lure collection) 
House of Style (Couture collection) 

Thanks


----------



## miztgral (Mar 2, 2007)

How similar are Fab and Trustfund (from Pinkerpeach/Trustfund duo blush)?


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 2, 2007)

can anyone swatch lancome proenza pink lipstick and possibly compare it to something simular to a mac lipstick? thanks


----------



## oblivion (Mar 3, 2007)

meadowland, guacamole, zonk bleu

thanks!


----------

